# [closed] come spin the wheel!



## Oldcatlady (Jun 6, 2020)

I wrapped a bunch of extra items from my storage (including sahara walls/floor/rugs, clothings, misc household items) and DIYs you can pick up!! Spin the colourful wheel and whatever the number is, is the number of items you can get ^_^ Thought this would be something fun to do, idk if anyone is interested

I don't need anything in exchange, but if you have any cool designs you made, i'd love to see them displayed in my able sisters!







The wheel is on the left side of the airport, just follow the path n-n


thanks everyone for coming!


----------



## Buffi (Jun 6, 2020)

Fun, Can my husband come visit? He stole the controller! Ha!


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 6, 2020)

Buffi said:


> Fun, Can my husband come visit? He stole the controller! Ha!


ofc! i'll pm a dodo c:


----------



## m i d o r i (Jun 6, 2020)

Hi ! ^.^ May I stop by  ^.^ Really nice idea ! Thank you so much !


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 6, 2020)

m i d o r i said:


> Hi ! ^.^ May I stop by  ^.^ Really nice idea ! Thank you so much !


hi! definitely, pmed you the code c:


----------



## justinpax (Jun 6, 2020)

May I come? Love the idea!


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 6, 2020)

justinpax said:


> May I come? Love the idea!


yes! will pm you ^^


----------



## telluric (Jun 6, 2020)

I'd love to come by


----------



## Quinni (Jun 6, 2020)

Hii may I come visit? It sounds fun!


----------



## rondz (Jun 6, 2020)

Hi are you still letting some more visitors in? I'd love to come by.


----------



## Minou (Jun 6, 2020)

sounds fun! ^^can i come too?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 6, 2020)

telluric said:


> I'd love to come by





Quinni said:


> Hii may I come visit? It sounds fun!





rondz said:


> Hi are you still letting some more visitors in? I'd love to come by.


hi, yes i'll pm you guys  c:


----------



## Opal (Jun 6, 2020)

I'd also love to come!


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 6, 2020)

Opal said:


> I'd also love to come!


for sure! i'll pm the dodo shortly


----------



## masterlauren (Jun 6, 2020)

I'm interested!


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 6, 2020)

masterlauren said:


> I'm interested!


i'll pm a code!


----------



## Alysan (Jun 6, 2020)

I would love to come by this is such a cool idea!


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 6, 2020)

Alysan said:


> I would love to come by this is such a cool idea!


pm'ing you!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020

will close after this batch, gotta go make some dinner n-n


----------

